# My new website for fish-y photos



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

Just wanted to invite you all to visit my new website that I made for my fish-y photos.
You can download free wallpapers too 
Please let me know how did you like it.

*www.playsofrays.com*










Thanks,
Sumer.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

very nice photos, it was a good idea to keep the background black


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

i understand the point of your watermark, but it's very distracting when it's going right across the subject of the image.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Beautiful pictures of some beautiful animals!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

scapegoat said:


> i understand the point of your watermark, but it's very distracting when it's going right across the subject of the image.


It had to be that way. There is just no other way to stop people from copying those picture other than putting a watermark right on the face of the fish.
Even I hate to do that with my photos but there is just no other way.


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

Love the pictures and the detail you captured. The site is really nice too.


----------

